# محرك مغناطيسي 100% ينتج 20 كيلو واط من الطاقة (مخالف لقانون حقظ الطاقة)



## رشيد الديزل (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*




محرك مغناطيسي 100% ينتج 20 كيلو واط من الطاقة *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا المشروع ليس عبارة عن لعبة او قيد الاختبار بل نجح بالفعل بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى مع المهندس Perendev الماني الجنسية ولكن كل العادة تمت محاربته وهو رد عليهم بنشر مخططاته و فيديوهات المشروع على النت
المشروع عبارة عن محرك مغناطيسي
يعتمد فقط على طاقة المغناطيس الكروم (neodymium) القوي جداا لايحتاج الى بطارية للاقلاع ينتج طاقة تصل الى 20 كيلو واط لايحدث ضجيج هادء جدا بكل بساطة طاقة مجانية
لمشاهدة المحرك وهو يعمل بكل نشاط و حيوية ادخل الى هنا
http://www.4shared.com/dir/AR30TZ06/sharing.html
وايضا توجد صور المغناطيسات المستعملة في هذا المحرك المعجزة
لايقول احد بعد اليوم لافائدة من قوة المغناطيس بل كل الفائدة بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## mustafa' (11 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع مشكور


----------



## ابن رام الله (12 أكتوبر 2010)

mshko0or


----------



## الباتل1 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود المتخصص (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على الموضوع بس عوزين نشوف كيف نستخدم هذا المحول


----------



## مهندس موهوب (28 أكتوبر 2010)

محرك عجيب لكن ما عرفت شلو اطلع الصور و الفديو


----------



## محمـ ـد (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي مشكور على هذا الموضوع لكن الشؤال هل يمكننا أن نصنع مولدات بنفس آلية العمل تعطي إستطاعة اكبر نستطيع أن نعتمد عليها هنا السؤال .


----------



## د حسين (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا تصدق كل ما تسمع*



رشيد الديزل قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أخي العزيز تحية طيبة
عندما قرأت العبارة ( بل نجح بالفعل ) ظننت انها نجحت معك شخصيا ؟؟؟؟؟
لاتصدقهم لأنهم يتفننون بالكذب أكثر منا​


----------



## thewaytotruth (18 يناير 2011)

*Magnet Motor Plan*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
لقد تم نشر مخططات المحرك المغناطيسي الاول في العالم لانتاج الطاقة الحرة
المخططات تعمل على برنامج الهندسة الاوتوكاد و برنامج السوليد ورك​ 
autocad and solidwork​ 
اسم الملف لتحميله 
Perendev-CAD_Plan-2011.rar
من الرابط التالي
http://www.4shared.com/file/rfu-fALA/Perendev-CAD_Plan-2011.html
جميع الملفات والفيديوهات والصور المتعلقة في المحرك المغناطيسي يمكنم تحميلها من هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/6x0Z0eKm/Perendev_magnetic_motor.html​ 
يمكنم الان تصميم هذا المحرك بكل سهولة وسرعة ودقة مع هذه المخططات الجديدة​ 
تسرني مساعدتكم في اي وقت
والحمد الله تعالى ربي رب العالمين​


----------



## محمد.المصري (21 يناير 2011)

thewaytotruth قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> لقد تم نشر مخططات المحرك المغناطيسي الاول في العالم لانتاج الطاقة الحرة
> المخططات تعمل على برنامج الهندسة الاوتوكاد و برنامج السوليد ورك​
> ...



ممكن تشرح فكرة المشروع في صورة مشاركة 


و جزاك الله كل خير

‏‎
‎


----------



## thewaytotruth (21 يناير 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> ممكن تشرح فكرة المشروع في صورة مشاركة
> 
> 
> و جزاك الله كل خير
> ...


 السلام عليكم 

تسرني مساعدك اخي الحبيب

على ما يبدو الروابط السابقة قد تم تعطليها 
فلهذا هذه الروابط الجديدة حمل قبل الحذف

ومن هنا فكرة المحرك المغناطيسي الاساسية ومبدءه بشكل مبسط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/SRO8FDux/Plans.html
ملف فيديو اسمه فكرة المحرك فيه شرح كافي عن المحرك واهمية حجب المجال المغناطيسي له

كل ما يتعلق عن المحرك من هنا
http://www.4shared.com/dir/6x0Z0eKm/Perendev_magnetic_motor.html

وكل ما يتعلق بمجال مشاريع الطاقة الحرة من هنا
http://www.4shared.com/dir/AR30TZ06/sharing.html

والحمد الله تعالى ربي رب العالمين


----------



## محمد.المصري (21 يناير 2011)

thewaytotruth قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تسرني مساعدك اخي الحبيب
> 
> ...





شكرا للاهتمام بسؤالي

جزاك الله كل خير

و لكن انا مشكلتي اني باستخدم نت موبيل
صعب التحميل

فلو كتب مابداخل رابط التحميل استطيع رأيته

و تكتب في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
‎ ‎


----------



## a_lazim (26 يناير 2011)

الف شكر على الموضوع


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## qusay.winding (30 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمد.المصري (1 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
يوجد نقد في الصورة التي بالمرفق الا و هي

انه لا يمكن أن يكون المجال المغناطيسي منعدم في جزء من المساحة إذا أخذنا المجال منتشر في مستوى افقي
أي أن وجود المجال في نصف دائرة فقط خاطئ

و لكن يمكن أن يتلاشي في مساحة 
إذا أخذنا المجال منتشر في الفراغ بشرط وجود ما يسمى بسطوح تساوي الجهد التي تكون مغلقة و يكون الشغل المبذول عند الانتقال من نقطة إلي نقطة على السطح يساوي صفر

و لي تعليق آخر إنشاء الله


----------



## batman1991 (10 مايو 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


انا طالب هندسه ف 3 باور وان شاء الله عايز اعمل مشروع التخرج بتاعى عن طاقة مستمرة متجددة وبدون استخدام الكهرباء او الطاقة الشمسية او الرياح ف تولدها عن طريق المحركات الدائمة 

واتمنى ان اى حد يفدنى ف الموضوع ده وليكن المحركات المغناطيسية 

انا ماليش اسئلة معينة ف الموضوع لان لسه ببحث فيه ومدخلتش ف تفصيله بس انا عايز معلومات عامة عنه مثلا القوانين والمواد المستخدمة والاسلاك من حيث احسن الانواع لتعطى كفاءة اكبر وطرق التوصيل 

واتمنى من الاعضاء مساعدتى فيه 

شكراًً*


----------



## ehsansabah (10 مايو 2011)

batman1991 قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
> 
> 
> *انا طالب هندسه ف 3 باور وان شاء الله عايز اعمل مشروع التخرج بتاعى عن طاقة مستمرة متجددة وبدون استخدام الكهرباء او الطاقة الشمسية او الرياح ف تولدها عن طريق المحركات الدائمة *
> ...


 
ساحول ان اكتب قريبا موضوع اتمنى ان يفيدك في بحثك عن المحركات المغناطيسية والتي تميزت بانها حققت overunity مع بعض الصور والخرائط وكذلك الافلام


----------



## batman1991 (10 مايو 2011)

ehsansabah قال:


> ساحول ان اكتب قريبا موضوع اتمنى ان يفيدك في بحثك عن المحركات المغناطيسية والتي تميزت بانها حققت overunity مع بعض الصور والخرائط وكذلك الافلام



معلشى لو هتعبك معايا بس ممكن اعرف حضرتك هتكتب التقرير امتى ؟؟؟وهل ده يعتبر رد على ان فعلا المحركات دى لها وجود ويمكن الاستفاده منها ؟؟؟
​


----------



## أحمد السماوي (10 مايو 2011)

المحرك المغناطيسي لايخالف القوانين العلمية التي سار وما زال يسير عليها الكون والتي وضعها الله سبحانة لكي يعطي لهذا الكون نظاماً راقيا ومبدعاً وبعيد عن المفاجئات والأنهيارات وبشكل محكم لا مجال للتلاعب بة من أي أحد الا هو فبأستطاعتة أيقاف عملها أوتسريعة أوأنهائة ..وما المحاولات التي تحاول تجاوز هذه القوانين الا لعب أطفال ...والمحرك مثار البحث ممكن جدا ونستطيع اعتبار المغناطيس بطارية خازنة للطاقة .....


----------



## batman1991 (11 مايو 2011)

أحمد السماوي قال:


> المحرك المغناطيسي لايخالف القوانين العلمية التي سار وما زال يسير عليها الكون والتي وضعها الله سبحانة لكي يعطي لهذا الكون نظاماً راقيا ومبدعاً وبعيد عن المفاجئات والأنهيارات وبشكل محكم لا مجال للتلاعب بة من أي أحد الا هو فبأستطاعتة أيقاف عملها أوتسريعة أوأنهائة ..وما المحاولات التي تحاول تجاوز هذه القوانين الا لعب أطفال ...والمحرك مثار البحث ممكن جدا ونستطيع اعتبار المغناطيس بطارية خازنة للطاقة .....



والله انا مقتنع جداً بالكلام ده وفعلاً ده اللى مخلى عندى دافع ان الموضوع ممكن يتحقق  

ان الطاقة كهربية ليست من العدم وانما من طاقة اخرى مغناطيسية ....عموما انا شاكر جداً لكل اللى ساعدونى ف الموضوع ده وانا ان شاء الله هستمر ف بحثى واى استفسار هضعه هنا بين ايديكم
وان شاء الله يكون ف اجابة وان شاء الله يكمل المشروع

هو بس الغريب اللى مش قادر افهمه لية ناس بتنكر وجود مثل هذه المحركات اذا كانت بالفعل لها فديوهات ومخططات وشرح ؟؟؟
​


----------



## samanasry (2 يونيو 2011)

اشكركم جزيل الشكر


----------



## omar_2020 (3 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخى على الموضوع الرائع
ممكن اعرف منك ايه نوع المغنطيس المستخدم وسعره كام ؟ واين يباع؟؟ لان معظم وقتى اعيش بالصحراء ونفسى يكون عندى كهرباء وناوى انشاء الله انفذ المشورع ده مع العلم انا مصر 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omar_2020 (16 يوليو 2011)

*هل من مجيب*

:86:


omar_2020 قال:


> مشكور اخى على الموضوع الرائع
> ممكن اعرف منك ايه نوع المغنطيس المستخدم وسعره كام ؟ واين يباع؟؟ لان معظم وقتى اعيش بالصحراء ونفسى يكون عندى كهرباء وناوى انشاء الله انفذ المشورع ده مع العلم انا مصر
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng lfc (17 يوليو 2011)

لا يصدق ... مستحيل


----------



## محمد19888 (18 يوليو 2011)

أشكرك أخي الكريم على ما قدمت


----------



## abdlmohyi (31 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع هام جدا لكن يحتاج مجهود جماعي لتحقيقه ساقوم بالتجربه انشاء الله تعالى


----------



## رشيد الديزل (5 أغسطس 2011)

نعم اخوان اتجربه خير برهان


----------



## add22 (8 أغسطس 2011)

مولد كهرباء بالطاقة المغناطيسيه موجود في الاسواق الاجنبية
http://www.google.com/search?q=Magn...i=BDpATr_oE8Gy8gP7lOyBAw&sa=N&start=0&ndsp=18 
http://www.amazon.com/ME0709-Brush-Type-Permanent-Magnet-Electric/dp/B003U55QDI


----------



## add22 (8 أغسطس 2011)

بدل الفواتير طاقة مجانيه


----------



## zamalkawi (8 أغسطس 2011)

معذرة أخ add22 لم أفهم ماذا تقصد


----------



## add22 (8 أغسطس 2011)

مولد كهرباء بالطاقة المغناطيسية


----------



## zamalkawi (8 أغسطس 2011)

ولكن الرابط على أمازون هو محرك عادي
فأين الطاقة المجانية في الموضوع؟


----------



## add22 (8 أغسطس 2011)

مولد يعمل بالمغناطيس موجود في الاسواق الاجنبية


----------



## zamalkawi (8 أغسطس 2011)

add22 قال:


> مولد يعمل بالمغناطيس موجود في الاسواق الاجنبية


وأين هذا في الرابط الذي وضعته؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 أغسطس 2011)

add22 قال:


> مولد كهرباء بالطاقة المغناطيسيه موجود في الاسواق الاجنبية
> http://www.google.com/search?q=Magnet+electric&um=1&hl=en&safe=active&biw=762&bih=395&tbm=isch&ei=BDpATr_oE8Gy8gP7lOyBAw&sa=N&start=0&ndsp=18
> http://www.amazon.com/ME0709-Brush-Type-Permanent-Magnet-Electric/dp/B003U55QDI


 
*اخي ربما لا تفهم المقصود من ماتور المغناطيس الدائم لا يعني انه يعمل بدون كهرباء*

*هناك نوعين من المواتير الكهربية *

*النوع الاول يعمل بمغناطيس دائم و النوع الثاني يعمل بمغناطيس كهربي باستخدام ملف كهربي *

*مثال ..............*

*Mars ME0709 Brush-Type Permanent Magnet Electric Motor 24-72 VDC 3700 RPM 19 HP*

by Mars

و لذلك لقد اسأت الترجمة في



add22 قال:


> مولد كهرباء بالطاقة المغناطيسية


 



اما عن وجود ماتور دائم بدون كهرباء حتى لو وجد فهو نصب اي تدفع و لا يرسل اليك شيء

لان المولدات لاصحاب الطاقة الدائمة مثبت نظريا خطئها و كل الفيديو الذي على النت بعضة يعمل فترة نتيجة لاكتسابة طاقة في البداية ثم يقف حتما


----------



## add22 (9 أغسطس 2011)

اقصد الطاقة باستخدام طاقة ترادف المغناطيس فيه مولد يعمل بالترادف http://www.nuenergy.org/images/jpg/magnetmotor.jpg


----------



## محمد.المصري (9 أغسطس 2011)

add22 قال:


> اقصد الطاقة باستخدام طاقة ترادف المغناطيس فيه مولد يعمل بالترادف http://www.nuenergy.org/images/jpg/magnetmotor.jpg


 


ماذا تقصد ب طاقة ترادف المغناطيس

و بالصورة الاتية


----------



## اسام بسام (22 مارس 2012)

*محرك مغناطيسي*

اخي صاحب الموضوع اكيد انت فاهم عمل ومخططات المحرك ***ارجوا التكرم بمخطط له توضيحي وما هي الواد المستعمله ومن اين نحصل عليها ومن اين نحصل على مغناطيس النوديوم وهل المغناطيس الموجود في مسجلات السي دي تفي بالغرض وكيف نزرع المغناطيس في البكرات وبارك الله بعمللك


----------



## رشيد الديزل (25 مارس 2012)

العلم يتقدم وكل يوم تضهر نظريات جديده ولا تستبعد اي اختراع طالما هناك ابحاث واناس مثابره ولاترضخ للياس


----------



## add22 (9 مايو 2012)

فيه مقطع فديو مروحه هوائيه لتوليد الطاقه الكهربائيه تعمل تدور بالترادف المغناطيس بدل من الرياح و ينتج دوران للمروحه بسبب ترادف او الطرد موجات المغناطيس يضع مغناطيس معاكس امام المروحه و تدور


----------



## malk alehsas (14 مايو 2012)

ماشالله


----------



## 3.7v 130mah (23 مايو 2012)

أشكر الجميع ...
فهذا من فوائد الانترنت ...
بارك الله فيكم ...


----------



## ayadtnt4 (7 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## satofa10 (13 يوليو 2012)

*great*

free energy its best


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## عمرو سمير حسين (20 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع


----------



## cute1t (27 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع مهم جداً ولا أرى أنه مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة (نظرياً) لأنه (كما فهمت من مقدمة الموضوع) لم يتم توليد الطاقة من العدم وإنما تم استخدام المغناطيس كمصدر للطاقة المغناطيسية..
لم أتمكن من رؤية الفيديو بسبب بطء الإنترنت لدي لكن المهم هل المردود مشجع؟! وما هي استطاعة المولدة التي يستطيع تشغيلها هذا المحرك؟!!
شكراً لكل الجهود


----------



## ناصر999 (2 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
في الحقيقة قد تتبعت هذا الموضوع على النت فاعجبني هذا المشهد ولو ان الرابط لا يعمل ارجع الى جوجل ولكن يا ترى هل هو صحيح ام لا
permanent magnet generator pmg-rotor herstellen


----------



## ناصر999 (18 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
في الحقيقة اخوتي في هذا المنتدى الرائع هذا الموضوع هو في غاية الاهمية وهو اذا ثبت انه صحيح فسيشكل قاصمة الظهر لشركات النفط العملاقة التي تسير العالم على هواها لهذا حسب اعتقادي ان هذا الموضوع هو صحيح مئة بالمئة لان المغناطيس به طاقة وهي قوة الجذب والتنافر هذه القوة هي طاقة ولكن للاسف الشديد لا تريد امريكا صاحبة التكنولجيا المعلوماتية ان توجد مثل هذا الجهاز لانه كما قلنا سيهدد شركات النفط التي تقوم عليها امريكا 
اما بالنسبة للرابط الذي ذكرته اعلاه هذا الجهاز لا يعمل وقد اعتذر المصمم 
ولكن عندي معلومة قد تكون مفيدة للبعض وهي يجب ان نضبط المجال المغناطيسي عند دوران العجلتين وهذا لا يكون الا اذا وضعنا قطع المغناطيس في مادة اسمها الجرافيت او مادة اخرى اسمها البزموث عندها لا يتبعثر المجال المغناطيسي في كافة الاتجاهات لان هاتين المادتين لا يخترقهما المغناطيس وهذا هو السر في هذا الجهاز وهذا بالضبط ما قاله المخترع لهذا الجهاز بريدانيف


----------



## AhmedAlmasre (25 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## thewaytotruth (25 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
كيف يمكنني حذف هذا الموضوع
لان فكرة المحرك المغناطيسي الالماني
طلعت كذب


----------



## Shua'a M. Aziz (12 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد ان الموضوع صحيح وقد اثبته احد المهندسين في باكستان واليكم الفيديو 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DPXmvTwTpA

ولكنني ارجو ان تعيدو تحميل المعلومات وهي 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/6x0Z0eKm/...tic_motor.html
و
http://www.4shared.com/dir/SRO8FDux/Plans.html
و
http://www.4shared.com/dir/6x0Z0eKm/...tic_motor.html
و
http://www.4shared.com/dir/AR30TZ06/sharing.html

لان كل هذه الروابط لاتعمل !!! أرجو تحديثها لانها غير فعالة فقد ثم حذف الملفات منها كلها 
وهذه الايام هنالك موقع يتحمل الملفات باحجام كبيرة ولا يحتاج الى تسجيل على حد علمي وهو موقع 
http://www.gulfup.com/
نعم انه حق ومن حق الشعوب عمل المفيد لها 
ارجو بعض الاهتمام بالموضوع فهو جدا خطير ويجب تعميمه بسرعة وعمله باكثر عدد من المكانات لكي لاتستطيع الشركات النفطية ملاحقة منفذيه لكثثثثثرتهم ولانتشار الفكرة وبكافة تفاصيلها للكل .


----------



## محمد.المصري (13 أكتوبر 2014)

Shua'a M. Aziz قال:


> نعم انه حق ومن حق الشعوب عمل المفيد لها
> ارجو بعض الاهتمام بالموضوع فهو جدا خطير ويجب تعميمه بسرعة وعمله باكثر عدد من المكانات لكي لاتستطيع الشركات النفطية ملاحقة منفذيه لكثثثثثرتهم ولانتشار الفكرة وبكافة تفاصيلها للكل .



أخي .... هذه المواضيع "مخالفة لقانون حقظ الطاقة" معظمها فيديوهات و صور غير صحيحة !!

الجارى الحالى هو استخدام قوانين الطاقة المتجددة ......


----------



## Shua'a M. Aziz (13 أكتوبر 2014)

اخي محمد المصري 
لقد كانوا يؤمنون بان الارض مركز الكون ثم تبين لهم الخطأ 
والآن يؤمنون بقانون حفظ الطاقة انا ايضا من المصدقين بذلك ولكنني الاحظ ان المغناطيس عندما يلتصق بمسمار مثبت على الحائط يلتصق به ويبقى ملتصقا مع العلم ان الجاذبية الارضية موجودة وتشكل عليه قوة نحو الاسفل , الا يستحق ذلك بعض التأمل ولو لثلاثين ثانية من وقتك بأن تلاحظ ان هنالك طاقة وقوة مستمرة تمنع المغناطيس من الوقوع على الارض , ماذا سيحصل لو درسناها من وجهة نظر اخرى (فلنكفر(لا نؤمن) بقانون حفظ الطاقة لثلاثين ثانية ولنتجرد من ضغوطات الثوابت الفكرية ففي كفرنا به و تجردنا منها ربما يبدأ عصر جديد ببذرة وبوضع قوانين جديدة تعمم قانون حفظ الطاقة ربما .)


----------

